# New Book on Justification and Bibliography



## greenbaggins (Aug 6, 2008)

I have posted a bibliography of recent works on justification here. And I am very much looking forward to a new book on justification coming out in September.


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Lane. Timely to say the least. We had Dr. Carrick from GPTS preach on Justification in July and I thought it was really good. The sermon is on our website.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 20, 2008)

*Arrived Early!*

The book has arrived early (it was supposed to come in September). This is sure to be the best treatment of justification in modern times.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The book has arrived early (it was supposed to come in September). This is sure to be the best treatment of justification in modern times.



Some of the reviews of James White's book on justification that came out a few years ago expressed the opinion that it was the best treatment since Buchanan's in the 19th century.


----------

